# Apex Controller



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello,

I bought a used Apex Controller. I have been accepted to the Beta testing for Fusion. I'm having a ton of issues and it may because my apex is registered under the old owner information.

How should i proceed about resetting my apex or should i just use his login info?

Need help.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Open a ticket with Neptune support, they will instruct you how to reset or send you a custom firmware to reset the controller. As for Fusion, be aware that you cannot delete the original owner NOR can Neptune support for now - hopefully this is fixed before the beta goes RTM. Also make sure to remove the original owner from email alerts in Fusion. 

Are you running the Latest firmware builds for the controller and modules? That can cause weird issues as well.


----------

